# Load for 22-250



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, I'm just starting to reload and am new to the whole thing. Any help would be appreciated. I purchased some hogdon varget and nosler 50g. ballistic tips to start out with. I will also be using winchester brass. Does anybody know what type of load i should be starting with or the best load i could get from these components. I generally hunt coyotes and am using a Rem. 700 22-250 26" VSSF. Thanks a lot.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot the same gun and i shoot 55 grain soft nose through mine..It is nice to shoot the same load all the time and you dont have to resight this way. This is a great bullet for everything..Very accurate out of the 700.
Bandhunter


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Would I be best just to stick with the loads that a loading manual gives me? How far below the max. load would you recommend loading for the first few trial rounds? thanks


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't reload for the 22-250 but when I start I reduce at least 10% below max and work up to max using 1/2 grain each time. 
I load 5 cases and shoot them for groups and watch for pressure sign like flattened primers, loose primers or sticky bolt. If I come across these signs I back off about 1/2 grain or more depending on temp. and size of case. 1/2 grain in small cases may be to much but un a big mag it wouldn't be much. Also if its 30 degrees out and I plan to shoot prairee dog when its a 100 out I need to be very careful about presure going up when it hot out and gun is hot too.
My 2 cents
Pastor


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Dustin, Yes, you should ALWAYS stay with loads recommended in the manuals. These were developed by skilled professionals, using state of the art equipment. As far as choosing a starting load, this has worked well for me. Find the powder that gives you the best velocity while filling the case as much as possible. Reduce that load by five percent to start. Load five rounds and shoot them for accuracy from a bench, at one hundred yards, from a clean barrel. You can then raise your powder charge by one percent or one half grain, whichever is more convenient, and shoot for accuracy again. Remember to clean the barrel, as consistency is very important in selecting an accurate load. A chronograph will also help you to determine which load is doing the job. As you shoot, you should always be looking for signs of excess pressure, such as difficulty of extraction and/or flattened primers. Regardless of your results, never exceed published maximums. I don't like to reduce my starting loads by ten percent for several reasons. 1. Ten percent from maximum is quite often lower than the recommended minimum listed in the manuals. 2. Modern firearms are manufactured with very consistent chambers, thereby reducing the risk of excess pressures. 3. I always weigh each and every load very carefully and always back off immediately at the first sign of excess pressure. 4. I have reloaded for thirty plus years and use only fresh powders, quality components, and follow the manual's recommendations for overall cartridge length and primer choice.
I won't list a load here, but I will say that I have found IMR powders to be very consistant in all weather conditions and that, in my opinion, you can't beat a Nosler ballistic tip bullet for varmints. Burl


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

i have a load with varget and a 55 sierra spitzer that is accurate as heck out of my rem 700.

55gr Sierra spitzer varminter flat base lot #1360

34.5 gr Varget

federal gold medal match gm215m large mag rifle primers

overall length 2.396 inches

5 shot group smaller than a nickel @ 100yds.

this load is several grains under book max


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Dustin - on the front of the jug of Varget powder there are some suggested loads. Try that on for starters. Load 6 rounds. Clean the rifle before shooting. Measure the OAL of your loaded 6 rounds, record the average. (this is not as accurate as using a comparator, but wiil work)
Shoot the first round off the paper to "foul" the bore, then shoot your 5 shots at the same bullseye. Repeat the process with no changes- ONE good group does not a load make. If you are not satisfied after a couple of groups try a change in seating depth before playing with the powder charge.
A good rifle will shoot all loads well, by fine tuning you can find the Best load for your rifle.
Buy a couple of reloading manuals, read them from cover to cover.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is my load,

50g Nosler Ballistic Tip
34.0g Hodgdon Varget
CCI 200 primers
Win brass

I shoot a Rem 700 VS. through this gun that load shoots consistan 1/4 inch groups at 100yds.

You will have to alter the powder because every gun shoots a bit different, but it is just something to start with. 
Good Luck.
Deano


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

DustinS said:


> Hey, I'm just starting to reload and am new to the whole thing. Any help would be appreciated. I purchased some hogdon varget and nosler 50g. ballistic tips to start out with. I will also be using winchester brass. Does anybody know what type of load i should be starting with or the best load i could get from these components. I generally hunt coyotes and am using a Rem. 700 22-250 26" VSSF. Thanks a lot.


Dustin: For a starter try H-380 which is the old standbye for that gun. I use 55gr. sierra soft point boat tail #1365 in my Rem. 700. My best accuracy is .020 off the lands. Start out a little under max. load and work up. My best accuracy was 37 grs. H-380. With the Varget I would also recommend going by the book and work up the load. Once you get it shooting pretty good experiment with different primers and seating depth.


----------

